
Don't Be This Girl - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/dont-be-this-girl
======
forgotsomething
The girl was hit with a stupid question, and gave a stupid answer.

"Recent polls indicate 1/5 of Americans can't locate America on a world map.
Why do you think this is?"

How can a poll show this? Wouldn't it be a study? Furthermore, even if it were
a study, it couldn't be true, given the well-known across the states, shape of
Florida. The only way it would be plausible would be if they included babies
in the 'polling'.

~~~
blored
THAT would have been a good answer.

Too bad you're not 5'll, blonde, with pearly whites.

------
ecuzzillo
This seems nauseatingly reddit-like.

~~~
transburgh
Isn't that the change from "Startup News" to "Hacker News" was meant for? To
have more news that was off-topic and non-startup to brake up all the same
posts?

~~~
ecuzzillo
The point was to make it like reddit-of-old, not reddit-of-now. This is
nauseatingly reddit-of-now-like.

~~~
floam
Reddit-of-old had this stuff. Just in manageable small quantities sprinkled
over the smart stuff. As long as it stays close to this ratio, I think it's
fine.

------
cellis
funny, yes, but cleary an edge case, right?

